# VCDS coding for LED headlights



## ein bora (Dec 10, 2002)

I bought a pair of full LED European Spec Headlamps (the ones without the orange reflectors) for my 2015 A3, does anyone know how to code these?
Any help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## spoole100 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you have OEM LED headlights there should be no coding necessary. If you have OEM HID headlights there is a lot more than coding necessary. You will have to rewire your connector, add a power wire, change a control module, and re-code.


----------



## ein bora (Dec 10, 2002)

spoole100 said:


> If you have OEM LED headlights there should be no coding necessary. If you have OEM HID headlights there is a lot more than coding necessary. You will have to rewire your connector, add a power wire, change a control module, and re-code.


Thanks for the info and of coarse I end up just having the oem hid's, Anybody know of any write up's or tutorials on what's all involved. I have them so might as well get them working. :banghead:

Any help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## spoole100 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is the best information I could find when I was looking at doing this retrofit:

http://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?2707-audi-a3-retrofit-halogen-full-led

First off you have to have the LED lights with all 3 modules attached. If you want the high beams to work you have to replace a BCM under the dash with the LED version. It is also very helpful if you have access to ELSA for the wiring diagrams so you can see the difference between the HID and LED wiring. Good luck and post back with the results.


----------



## Peto Pedro (Jun 24, 2019)

spoole100 said:


> This is the best information I could find when I was looking at doing this retrofit:
> 
> http://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?2707-audi-a3-retrofit-halogen-full-led
> 
> First off you have to have the LED lights with all 3 modules attached. If you want the high beams to work you have to replace a BCM under the dash with the LED version. It is also very helpful if you have access to ELSA for the wiring diagrams so you can see the difference between the HID and LED wiring. Good luck and post back with the results.


Loks like the guy gave up on this .. The thread didn't led nowhere :-/ ... 
I have purchased the LED xenon headlights Can you navigate me what to do everything? I don't want HI beam as I never use it 
Help will be appreciated


----------

